
Ask HN: What are you paying less than $10/month for? - mukgupta
It might be a SaaS tool or any product or service online.
======
sjs382
Google Play Music, a few DO boxes, Feedbin.

------
acron0
Digital Ocean

------
drakmail
Google play music, Digital Ocean

------
apropos
Digital Ocean, Netflix, VPN

------
azeirah
Spotify.

